# Cheaper to buy sterling here in Ireland or take from ATM in UK?



## tosullivan

Is it cheaper to buy sterling here before travelling or wait and get out of the ATM over there?
Travelling next week so wondering what to do

DO they take laser cards at establishments over there aswell as I could go that route and just have a few quid for spending on small items


----------



## huskerdu

tosullivan said:


> Is it cheaper to buy sterling here before travelling or wait and get out of the ATM over there?
> Travelling next week so wondering what to do
> 
> DO they take laser cards at establishments over there aswell as I could go that route and just have a few quid for spending on small items



The Laser facility is only available in Ireland, but most cards are multi-functional, so I don't know if your card has a function allowing it to be used at a POS abroad.

Who issued your card, and what symbols are there on the card ie. Cirrus


----------



## tosullivan

huskerdu said:


> The Laser facility is only available in Ireland, but most cards are multi-functional, so I don't know if your card has a function allowing it to be used at a POS abroad.
> 
> Who issued your card, and what symbols are there on the card ie. Cirrus


 Its an AIB Banklink Card also can be used as a Laser.  Maestro symbol on the front and Link symbol on the back

Have used it all over Europe at ATM's but never as a Laser card except here

Now that I recall, I tried using it once in a shop in the north and it wasnt accepted


----------



## Smashbox

I used to always withdraw money over there, found it to be the best rate. Take it as you need it and you won't bring back much either. Be sure to use ATMs that have free withdrawls though, as some do charge, particularly standalone ATMs in villages.

Most banks switched from Maestro to Visa Debit cards from what I remember. You could try, but I would imagine withdrawing cash would be the best way to go.


----------



## Sue Ellen

This key post may offer some advice.



Smashbox said:


> Take it as you need it



I got this advice a while ago and whilst there may be a security risk with withdrawing larger rather than small amounts it does appear to save on the fees:

"As there is a minimum charge per withdrawal, it is best to withdraw  large sums of money each time. The FX rate offered with ATM withdrawals  is much better than other options such as  bureau de change desks"

S.E.


----------



## Slim

tosullivan said:


> Is it cheaper to buy sterling here before travelling or wait and get out of the ATM over there?
> Travelling next week so wondering what to do
> 
> DO they take laser cards at establishments over there aswell as I could go that route and just have a few quid for spending on small items


 
Remember to get English(Queen's Head) notes if going to England. Northern Ireland notes aren't usually accepted in shops/pubs in England/Scotland or Wales.


----------



## Smashbox

Sue Ellen said:


> This key post may offer some advice.
> "As there is a minimum charge per withdrawal, it is best to withdraw  large sums of money each time. The FX rate offered with ATM withdrawals  is much better than other options such as  bureau de change desks"
> 
> S.E.



Minimum charge per withdrawl with what card? I use my UB Laser card for withdrawls and never get charged, as long as I use a 'free' ATM


----------



## elcato

> Minimum charge per withdrawl with what card? I use my UB Laser card for  withdrawls and never get charged, as long as I use a 'free' ATM


Not fully true even for UB. If you take out from RBS and Natwest it's free but any other bank such as Barlcays or Lloyds, they charge an ertf charge and a withdrawel fee on top of the FX rate. I'm pretty sure most Irish banks charge this regardless.


----------



## dereko1969

Slim said:


> Remember to get English(Queen's Head) notes if going to England. Northern Ireland notes aren't usually accepted in shops/pubs in England/Scotland or Wales.


 
I don't think that's the case anymore, I've used Northern bank notes and Scottish bank notes in England the last 5 years without any problems. I do remember 20 years ago having problems but not recently.


----------



## Slim

dereko1969 said:


> I don't think that's the case anymore, I've used Northern bank notes and Scottish bank notes in England the last 5 years without any problems. I do remember 20 years ago having problems but not recently.



Really? Did not realise that had changed. Good.


----------



## Perplexed

People do still report having problems with non- English stg being accepted in England so it would definitely be wiser to bring "Queens head" notes.

Cirrus generally has a charge of 3.5% for use in non Euro areas.  In all Euro zone countries it's like being at home but when in a different currency zone can work out quite expensive. ATM's generally do have a better exchange rate than Bureau de Change and remember airports are generally most expensive place to exchange notes.

I'm not sure about AIB but if you buy currency from BoI any surplus notes (no coin) can be exchanged in the branch where you bought it, at the same rate and without commission if you keep the receipt.


----------



## Gulliver

Why bring so much currency?  I use the absolute minimum amount of currency when abroad, and I buy almost everything using credit card.  That way, the overall cost of conversion is significantly less - as the conversion rates for credit cars are virtually always better.  Always make sure to avoid Dynamic Currency Conversion - that's where the UK retailer offers to present the transaction in euro, usually at bad conversion rates.


----------



## Perplexed

Gulliver said:


> Why bring so much currency?  I use the absolute minimum amount of currency when abroad, and I buy almost everything using credit card.  That way, the overall cost of conversion is significantly less - as the conversion rates for credit cars are virtually always better.  Always make sure to avoid Dynamic Currency Conversion - that's where the UK retailer offers to present the transaction in euro, usually at bad conversion rates.



I totally agree.  I just bring enough cash for cups of coffee, drinks, taxis, public transport etc and put everything else on the Cr Card.  Definitely don't let UK retailers convert for you.


----------

